# The Most Dangerous Move In MMA



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Wes Sims' double axe handle smash!!!!!

Just ask Mir!!!

:dunno:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

what's that? when you interlock you hands and swing it like a bat/axe? that's like a street fighting move.....
I say spinning back fist


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I was kidding but yeah, it is a pro wrestling move from like the 80's and Wes Sims tries it on Frank Mir and then loses like 5 seconds later. In reality, I say flying knee.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

El Solar's nuclear nut shots.

Something in those knee's, maaaan! Brings a Minoru Suzuki to his knee's!


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

def the flying knee, i personally like throwing the spinning elbow


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

RNC because if you even lose 1 peice of your throat tissue you WILL die. Thats why you tap out as SOON as you get into one.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Matt_Serra_Fan said:


> RNC because if you even lose 1 peice of your throat tissue you WILL die. Thats why you tap out as SOON as you get into one.


good call.
the double nut grab:laugh:


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Matt_Serra_Fan said:


> RNC because if you even lose 1 peice of your throat tissue you WILL die. Thats why you tap out as SOON as you get into one.


I never heard of that. How would you lose throat tissue? That seems strange to me because many times people do not tap right away and judo guys are known for not tapping during competitions. 

Also Helio Gracie used to hate tapping out, he passed out (I thought it was a rear naked choke) in the Kimura and regained consciousness and Cesar threw in the towel when Kimura got him into a Kimura because he was afraid he was not going to tap. 

I would just like to know more about that, because I have never heard of that before.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Matt_Serra_Fan said:


> RNC because if you even lose 1 peice of your throat tissue you WILL die. Thats why you tap out as SOON as you get into one.


i knew smart ppl came from my city


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

CashKola said:


> I never heard of that. How would you lose throat tissue? That seems strange to me because many times people do not tap right away and judo guys are known for not tapping during competitions.
> 
> Also Helio Gracie used to hate tapping out, he passed out (I thought it was a rear naked choke) in the Kimura and regained consciousness and Cesar threw in the towel when Kimura got him into a Kimura because he was afraid he was not going to tap.
> 
> I would just like to know more about that, because I have never heard of that before.


It rarely happens but you have about a 0.2% chance you will die or 99.8% of passing out. Its not called throat tissue but I forget the name of it but I know its in the throat.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

FloorNBore said:


> Wes Sims' double axe handle smash!!!!!
> 
> Just ask Mir!!!
> 
> :dunno:



wtf is that? u have a video of that? Most dangerous move is Mark Hunt's "atomic butt drop"(Couture's description)  . If he ever lands that...

seriously, flying knee, and unlike most dangerous moves, its relativly easier to do(rnc, u have to get opponent's back, have an open neck..)...


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

Ive never heard of anyone dying from a RNC has it ever happened? And if so to who


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

No one in the UFC, PRIDE, K1 has died of it yet but I bet they know it could happen. Some kid in a city close to mine died of it while "play" fighting with his friend.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Matt_Serra_Fan said:


> No one in the UFC, PRIDE, K1 has died of it yet but I bet they know it could happen. Some kid in a city close to mine died of it while "play" fighting with his friend.


I have heard of a few people dieing wile play fighting with their friend, many times they try pro wrestling moves and people break their necks and such. I think just a few years ago a kid was messing around and threw his sister into a pole or something and killed her. 

But with the RNC thing, I know Judo was created to replace JuJitsu in Japan because too many samurai were dieing because they almost never tapped. That could be why, but I also now cops have killed people by crushing there adams apple. My friends cousin works with some phyco who killed two people by grabbing their necks with one hand and crushing both of there adams apples, he only did like 6 or 10 years in a mental hospital because he pleaded insanity. He is out now and works at the same factory, but all he does now is sweep and he gets paid the same as he used to because the bosses are afraid to be the guy to tell him he is getting paid less.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

I would rather tapout from an RNC anyday then get foot stomped by Wanderlei Silva!!!!!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Wasnt the RNC choke the same one the police use to use when they called it the police choke hold. I know that they outlawed the use of that choke years ago because of deaths that occured. If their were deaths it was probably due to never releasing the hold.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

flying knee


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Vitor Belforts flying knee. Just ask Marvin Eastman's forehead.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

what about the one inch punch?
and killing people with the throat grab!!!! i would go for a wrist lock and break that guys hand


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I like the 1 inch punch. Thats just too funny. How bout pulling the guys heart out and showing it to him before he drops.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

jcal said:


> I like the 1 inch punch. Thats just too funny. How bout pulling the guys heart out and showing it to him before he drops.


lol, or clamping onto his nipple causing a third degree nipple burn:laugh:


----------



## PrideKiller (Oct 29, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> lol, or clamping onto his nipple causing a third degree nipple burn:laugh:


pwn3d...nice sig, whered you get that at?


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

Saku's Mongolian Chop

But seriously, a Chute Boxe head stomp


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

jcal said:


> Wasnt the RNC choke the same one the police use to use when they called it the police choke hold. I know that they outlawed the use of that choke years ago because of deaths that occured. If their were deaths it was probably due to never releasing the hold.


Anatomy of a Choke


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

open handed plam hits by boss rutin.. hes knocked out so many people so easily by that.. or the knees to the top of the head when your opp. is on his knees... they usually cause some major damage....


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

The slam, because if you accidentally got dropped on your head, you would get paralysed or maybe even die


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

PrideKiller said:


> pwn3d...nice sig, whered you get that at?


you. muw haahahahhaa


----------



## Quietus (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd say flying knee. Whenever it connects, you're done. Fighters still manage to get out of RNCs, even when it appears to be locked in deep. Take a knee to the noggin, and you're pretty much out.


----------



## jcmeagher (Oct 20, 2006)

Flying knee would definetly be the most dangerous, i have never seen a flying knee that did not win the fight. I would say spinning backfist but it does not always work and it is usually a stupid move to make unless you are extremley good at it. But all in all the flying knee would have to be the most dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

The punch, hands down.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Quietus said:


> I'd say flying knee. Whenever it connects, you're done. Fighters still manage to get out of RNCs, even when it appears to be locked in deep. Take a knee to the noggin, and you're pretty much out.



Yeah but the problem is landing it


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Split said:


> wtf is that? u have a video of that? Most dangerous move is Mark Hunt's "atomic butt drop"(Couture's description)  . If he ever lands that...
> 
> seriously, flying knee, and unlike most dangerous moves, its relativly easier to do(rnc, u have to get opponent's back, have an open neck..)...


In their second match Sims is on his knees and Mir is grappling him and Sims raises up and throws a double axe handle to his back. It was the lamest thing in the entire world and he got knocked out right after that (all you gotta do is watch like the last minute). Like, he had at least semi control until he gave it up to throw the DEVESTATING axe handle smash... TO THE BACK!!!! And then he lost. It was SO LAME and pretty much sums up Wes Sims all by itself.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

If Axe and Smash of The Demolition heard you say that, you'd probably be on the receiving end of one. 

I wonder how many people are gonna get that..


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

TheJame said:


> If Axe and Smash of The Demolition heard you say that, you'd probably be on the receiving end of one.
> 
> I wonder how many people are gonna get that..


I got it. LoL


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

*Rnc*

I think that the RNC or any type of pressure place on the neck (for more than 20 seconds) could depress the artery and prevented the blood going from the heart to the brain, and that's why some people died due to lack of oxygen in the brain. that's how some criminal died several minutes later when cops tried to subdued them by holding on thier neck too tight.


----------



## toritedo2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

i bet some deaths have been caused by improper choke technique (or, proper, if youre trying to kill the guy). like using the forearm instead of the crook of the elbow, crushing the windpipe. doesnt take much pressure at all.


----------



## turd (Oct 31, 2006)

ha ha ha dying from a rear naked choke.........ha ha whatever Napolean Dynamite....:laugh:


----------



## Bob Sacramento (Oct 16, 2006)

toritedo2006 said:


> i bet some deaths have been caused by improper choke technique (or, proper, if youre trying to kill the guy). like using the forearm instead of the crook of the elbow, crushing the windpipe. doesnt take much pressure at all.


Actually it takes a good amount of pressure. There are rings of bone all the way around and down the trachea, you must break that to crush the windpipe...a little bio for you


----------



## Esotera (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob Sacramento said:


> Actually it takes a good amount of pressure. There are rings of bone all the way around and down the trachea, you must break that to crush the windpipe...a little bio for you


It's nice to see intelligent flaming  

Back on topic: A knee to the face from the clinch, if Franklin took a few more of them he'd be messed up for life.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

The "Rampage Power Bomb".


----------



## toritedo2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bob Sacramento said:


> Actually it takes a good amount of pressure. There are rings of bone all the way around and down the trachea, you must break that to crush the windpipe...a little bio for you


hmm good to know. thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i have to say the most dangerous move is the armbar from your back..ala fedor on coleman..the man on top thinks he has a dominant position, than in the blink of an eye hes tapping..great move and it happens alot


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

round house kick.. if you miss, you can be taken down.


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

daman5 said:


> open handed plam hits by boss rutin.. hes knocked out so many people so easily by that.. or the knees to the top of the head when your opp. is on his knees... they usually cause some major damage....


Im sorry man I dont mean to be an ass but you dont seem to know much about who Bas Rutten is if you can't even spell his name......lol he is not a BOSS


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

Most dangerous move I think either flying knee or a hard kick to the face
if that kick connect let me tell you I have seen it before instant knockout


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Most dangerous move I think either flying knee or a hard kick to the face
> if that kick connect let me tell you I have seen it before instant knockout


The kick to the head if it is hard could be serious because it can snap your neck or cause serious brain damage. If you get hit in the temple. Bye is all I gotta say.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Im sorry man I dont mean to be an ass but you dont seem to know much about who Bas Rutten is if you can't even spell his name......lol he is not a BOSS


lol i knew i spelt it wrong.. but oh well its retired anyways... hehe

and the fact still remains the same, hoes are some pretty leathal shots he has


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

daman5 said:


> open handed plam hits by boss rutin.. hes knocked out so many people so easily by that.. or the knees to the top of the head when your opp. is on his knees... they usually cause some major damage....


Well just to let you know he used those palm strikes, because in Pancrace you could not hit someone in the face with a closed fist. So something better then palm strikes from Bas, a closed fist from Bas. And like someone already stated it is Bas Rutten.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

nothing as strong as a hard head kick, but also in terms of damage that can be done, a fig 4 off someones back (i.e. salaverry (or however u spell it) vs. Fryklund) you can permanently injury someone's back/end their mma career with that.


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

I think a knee to the head in the clinch, as it has an increased impact than just a straight knee to the head, as your bringing more momentum into the hit by pulling the head towards the knee. Hitting someone on the head, causing it to bang off the canvas is pretty dangerous too! Your gonna get a greater risk of concussion and brain damage this way.


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Cro Cop's left high kick


----------

